# Eagle Pack Vs. Nutro....



## Kerri6398 (Nov 11, 2006)

My 11 month old weimaraner was on nutro ultra ever since she was a puppy and we just recently switched over to eagle pack hollistic, lamb and rice. Just out of curiosity, which is ultimatley better for her? Are they about equal or is one much better?


----------



## Dulce (Oct 2, 2006)

They're both the same. They are great quality foods.

I'm glad to hear you're feeding your pup these foods, rather than some of the other crap people feed like Iams, Beneful, Pedigree, etc

Eagle Pack gets a thumbs up


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Ironically enough, I use to also feed nutro unti I learned that it was manufactured with menedione. After reading about this ingredient, I considered it a risk that I didn't want to take with my pup, so I switched to Eagle Pack. I chose Eagle Pack ultimately because of what I learned on the success rate through the many breeders I spoke with. And on a side note, when I switched brands, Elsa's frequency for anal expressions was greatly reduced. You may not have this concern with your dog, but I find it more than coincidental that this ocurred with the switch, and I would count that as a good indicator for quality of the food.


----------



## Kerri6398 (Nov 11, 2006)

we always laugh and say how our dog eats healthier then we do! She snacks on carrots!! It's just to cute


----------



## tsteele93 (Nov 12, 2006)

Kerri6398 said:


> My 11 month old weimaraner was on nutro ultra ever since she was a puppy and we just recently switched over to eagle pack hollistic, lamb and rice. Just out of curiosity, which is ultimatley better for her? Are they about equal or is one much better?


Here are some interesting evaluations of the foods you are asking about...

EAGLE PACK HOLISTIC LAMB & RICE
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=97&cat=5

NUTRO ULTRA
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=14&cat=4

They rate the Ultra higher - but I think the Eagle Pack looks pretty good.

I'd also note that they have the Eagle Pack Holistic Select Anchovy, Sardine & Salmon Meal with Oatmeal rated as a 4 star food.

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=98&cat=4

I think the reviewer at this site does a good - but not perfect - job. I think he/she overlooks some things when guessing at the content of the food - since you can make some pretty good assumptions on protien content.

Also, he/she seems far more willing to accept ethoxyquin in some reviews than in others.

But for analyzing the content of the food, www.dogfoodanalysis.com is a good site.

-Tom Steele
www.myspace.com/dermotdog
www.myspace.com/nordbert


----------

